

Android Becomes Top Mobile Operating System in U.S., No. 2 Worldwide - morisy
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/android_becomes_top_mobile_operating_system_in_us_number_two_worldwide.php

======
bitsm
I think it's important to note this report only covers "smartphones", not all
mobile devices.

But a bigger question is: So what?

Wouldn't you say that in the age of the App Store, "revenue per user" seems a
much more important statistic than "units shipped"?

Even with Android, it doesn't seem the carriers are evolving their business
model much. Apple's the only one seriously carving out new territory in its
customers' wallets (and raking in cash because of it).

------
JeffJenkins
Does anyone know where that would place it in terms of all operating systems?
It seems like the number of mobile and non-mobile devices should be converging
pretty quickly (for consumers, at least).

~~~
bobbyi
The article says there were 20 million Android devices sold in the US in Q3.

This article: [http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Desktops-and-Notebooks/Apple-
iPad-T...](http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Desktops-and-Notebooks/Apple-iPad-Tablet-
Promises-Slowed-Q3-PC-Sales-Analysts-699136/) says that in Q3 Apple sold 2
million computers in the US which was 10.6% of the total. So that means there
were about 16 million Windows computers sold.

However, that PC number is just "consumer" sales and businesses buy more
computers than consumers. Still though, Android is getting close already.

------
43P04T34
And this is why it is critically important for there to be a way to have an X
server on Android so that we can use Android devices to serve up remote
display/input sessions, i.e., access client applications running on virtually
any OS and any hardware.

~~~
elblanco
At least we have vnc.

------
mikeryan
It will be interesting to see if the same thing holds this time next year with
an iPhone on Verizon.

~~~
micampe
It will be interesting to see if the same thing holds this time next year with
Windows Phone 7 on the same phones as Android.

